# Little Bogart AKA Boggie



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bogart went on his first vacation this past week .. We went to Illinois to visit family and we had a blast here are some pics of him


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

omg such big eyes how sweet , everyone must have had a blast with him . love the collar by the way


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

What a super cute puppy! I love his color, so pretty.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys he's a little handful for sure but I am enjoying every minute of it. My aunt and Uncle both loved having him he wasn't very good with their dog buddy he was scared of bogart and bogart would growl and chase buddy around and he just didn't enjoy or appreciate bogart too much LOL but that's ok we took turns allowing them to have time in the yard and we of course brought bogart's crate so it worked out and I was able to get some pics of him while I was there.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Awesome Sadie! cute little guys, got a ped?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here ya go 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [325416] :: BOZACK X SUGAR


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Look at that puppy bum! Soooo cute!!!! *dies*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Bittersweet  Maybe you can draw him when he get's a little bigger winks winks


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nice, heavy redboy  

Gracie has alot of redboy/buck too


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Missapbt yeah he is heavy mayday/mims on top redboy/buck on the bottom. I am really liking him a lot .. Can't wait to get him to a show he still has about a month left before he's old enough to compete in anything LMAO. I think it's 4 months and up he is just hitting 12 weeks old.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

He is going to make you VERY proud, can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> He is going to make you VERY proud, can't wait to see him grow!


Thank You !!! I am very happy with him! I will post more of him once he get's a little bigger


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good Lord, don't give me puppy fever right now! Man, he's freaking sprouted up since your initial pictures


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

hes beautiful.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys are so sweet thank you very much for the nice compliments on bogart.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hes growin fast! Im a sucker for those red dogs


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome pup, like his background too!!! My pup Jack's grandpa was Tant's Ch Yellow. Lots of Honeybunch and Jeep on both sides with some Jocko, Slater and Hank in the 3rd and 4th generations.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I think you got a lemon, he wants to come live me so I can fix him up 
Good thing you are not closer tome I would go steal him in the middle of the night! That is one great looking little bulldog!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I think you got a lemon, he wants to come live me so I can fix him up
> Good thing you are not closer tome I would go steal him in the middle of the night! That is one great looking little bulldog!


HEHEHEHE my little lemon head sends you lots of love and kisses and says he hope's to meet auntie lisa one day!:hug:


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 15, 2010)

Great looking pup! I need 2 post some more pics of my roxy she'll be 10 weeks 2morrow


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww what a cutie little guy Bogart is, he is a good lookin boy, maybe I will see you at a show sometime. I too am a sucker for a rednose


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Tye I have grown so fond of the red heads I don't think I will ever own anything else LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey us red heads gotta stick together and nothing better than a well bred, good lookin red dog  I can't wait to se eho whe matures


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awwww he is so freakin cute!!!! i have waited all day to see these pic lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW what a cutie! Love the first picture! Are those Hazel eyes? they are beautiful!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ames said:


> WOW what a cutie! Love the first picture! Are those Hazel eyes? they are beautiful!


Yes he has hazel eyes  Thank YOU


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wat a cutieee do u have pics of the parents. his face looks like hes gna grow up to be a very handsome boyy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

thaim said:


> wat a cutieee do u have pics of the parents. his face looks like hes gna grow up to be a very handsome boyy


I do Thaim

Here is Daddy LIL BOZACK - Can see the Mayday all in him










Here's His Pedigree

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=303841

And here's his Momma - Sugar


















Here's her pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [258238] :: BART SUGAR

I think my pup looks like his momma and his grandad (mom's sire) for sure .. here is my pups grandad (sugar's sire)










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [316345] :: YUKON KENNEL'S BUCKSHOT</FONT.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I do love me some red dogs, Sugar and her sire are gorgeous, i am lovin the pups sire too, good lookin dog. I can't ait to see Bogart grow up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Tye and here was the whole litter a nice mix between mom and dad the first 3 are females the last 3 are males  Bogart and his Sister looked like mom and the other's favored dad










I circled bogart










Bogart's Pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [325416] :: BOZACK X SUGAR


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Sadie, I want that little red female. actually I will take them all, nah, but what cuties. Thanks for sharing, lovin the puppy pics.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg Sadie, I want that little red female. actually I will take them all, nah, but what cuties. Thanks for sharing, lovin the puppy pics.


Yeah I wanted her too!! But the breeder kept her :roll: LOL .. Your welcome I will post some more as he grows up


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can see why, is a good lookin pup. I look forward to pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> I can see why, is a good lookin pup. I look forward to pics


Yeah she is ... And in person her and bogart look like identical twins!! LOL I couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Really everyone thank you so much for all the sweet comments. I was really involved in this whole breeding from the beginning the breeder really let me visit his yard a lot and I got to spend a lot of time with the parent's who happen to be some really great bulldog's and are sweet as pie I still go and visit them when I can. I even made it to the breeder's yard just after bogart was born didn't get there in time to see it all happen because the breeder is 2 hours away from me but I did get there just after they were born. The breeder was going to allow me to help him and his wife deliver the pups but they came late at night . BTW Bogart was born first LMAO ... So I felt like I got to exp a lot with this breeding even though I wasn't the one who actually bred them the breeder made me feel so a part of it all and I thank him so much for my boggie and allowing me the opportunity to spend so much time on his yard and with his dogs. I am really excited to have bogart and have a lot of plans for him for the future. For those of you that do show I look forward to meeting you all soon. Thanks Again


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's such a beautiful little pup!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

brandileigh080 said:


> He's such a beautiful little pup!


Thank You Brandilie


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice photos Tara! Boggie is one handsome boy. I'm really going to enjoy watching him grow up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Nice photos Tara! Boggie is one handsome boy. I'm really going to enjoy watching him grow up.


Doug that site helped TREMENDOUSLY !!! LOL I am starting to get comfortable with the camera and all it's many options .... Thank You for the good feedback on boggie I can't wait to see your crew grow up as well !!!


----------

